#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What Are the biggest risks connected with the internet of things?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 

The Internet of things emerging with our day to day life.
Along with the number of risks associated with IOT also increasing.


What are the biggest risks connected to IOT?

----------


## Adiza

Watch this video for the answer

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends, 
> 
> The Internet of things emerging with our day to day life.
> Along with the number of risks associated with IOT also increasing.
> 
> 
> What are the biggest risks connected to IOT?


*Data Administration and Security
** Business and IT Partnerships
**Complexity in Data Analytics*

----------


## Bhavya

> Watch this video for the answer


Thanks for sharing this video wondergirl, It's really informative.

----------


## Bhavya

> *Data Administration and Security
> ** Business and IT Partnerships
> **Complexity in Data Analytics*


 Thanks for pointing out these risk shivani, I would say IOT is stealing our privacy.

----------

